# Bought Pro at SS for $51 off



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I just bought a Roamio Pro from Solid Signal for $548.99 and their entire Roamio line is discounted, plus free ground ship and no tax!

PS - Oh and 2 day shipping all the way to Hawaii was only about $12.50. TiVo wanted about $115 for that!!!


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

thank you, ordered my pro. Nice shipping charge.

-David


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

You're welcome. Are you in Hawaii too?


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

Have you bought from them before and trust them? Never heard of Solid Signal.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 13, 2009)

Goober96 said:


> Have you bought from them before and trust them? Never heard of Solid Signal.


They are Solid as a rock. No pun intended.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Goober96 said:


> Have you bought from them before and trust them? Never heard of Solid Signal.


They have been around for years. I ordered my DirecTV equipment from them in 2004 or so.


----------



## ncbill (Sep 1, 2007)

SS is also great for antenna/amplifier orders.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> I just bought a Roamio Pro from Solid Signal for $548.99 and their entire Roamio line is discounted, plus free ground ship and no tax!
> 
> PS - Oh and 2 day shipping all the way to Hawaii was only about $12.50. TiVo wanted about $115 for that!!!


Thanks for pointing this deal out. Didn't see a free Ground Shipping option, but no biggie with the $12.50 2-day shipping.

Total for a Pro + 2 Day Shipping was $561.93.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I don't see a Free Ground shipping option.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

I also ordered a pro today from SS. When I first did a search for Tivo Roamio it shows the 3 models and says all are in stock. While I was looking around on their site at other stuff after I place the order I noticed they have additional text that says "Availability: Usually ships the same day" on a lot of stuff. That text is there for the plus and 4 tuner model but not the pro so I started a chat and asked if the pro was in stock. Its not, but they said they should have it in the next day or so. We'll see.

If it doesn't ship early next week I think I might cancel the order. It is a good price though.


----------



## AMike (Oct 22, 2004)

I also highly endorse Solid Signal. When I had DirecTV, they sold me specific equipment that I wanted instead of rolling the dice and getting whatever D* decided to send me.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Goober96 said:


> Have you bought from them before and trust them? Never heard of Solid Signal.


Quite solid....I bought my XL4 from them....no problems at all, and it was the cheapest price around.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the great recommendations of Solid Signal. My Pro is on its way.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

where is solid signal located? (just wondering where they ship from)


----------



## Bryan Lyle (Feb 6, 2002)

Michigan


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

I really wanted to take advantage of this offer, I too am in Michigan, they ship to me next day, however I had a 95 dollar Reward Zone cert that needed using at Best Buy, they tell me I should see it Sept 5th OUCH!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Goober96 said:


> Thanks everyone for the great recommendations of Solid Signal. My Pro is on its way.


Are you sure it's actually "on its way"? I ordered before you did ( as I was the topic starter) and they're telling me now that it won't ship until Monday Aug 26 at the earliest. Also I stand corrected on the original quote of $12.50 2 day shipping. They informed me that since I'm in Hawaii then it would be $45.46! When I placed the order it only charged and accepted the $12.50 rate all the way through. I'm starting to feel a little "baited and switched", but the total cost with shipping is still $6 less than retail with no tax so I agreed to the higher price.


----------



## Bryan Lyle (Feb 6, 2002)

Solid Signal is saying Monday at the earliest for me too. Told me the Plus model was "backordered" even though the site still says In Stock.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

HarperVision said:


> Are you sure it's actually "on its way"? I ordered before you did ( as I was the topic starter) and they're telling me now that it won't ship until Monday Aug 26 at the earliest. Also I stand corrected on the original quote of $12.50 2 day shipping. They informed me that since I'm in Hawaii then it would be $45.46! When I placed the order it only charged and accepted the $12.50 rate all the way through. I'm starting to feel a little "baited and switched", but the total cost with shipping is still $6 less than retail with no tax so I agreed to the higher price.


By "on its way" I just meant I ordered it. It has not shipped yet. I'm in South Carolina so the $12.50 shipping charge should get it to me, I hope.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> You're welcome. Are you in Hawaii too?


uhm .. yeah ... look to the left. 

<------



HarperVision said:


> Are you sure it's actually "on its way"? I ordered before you did ( as I was the topic starter) and they're telling me now that it won't ship until Monday Aug 26 at the earliest. Also I stand corrected on the original quote of $12.50 2 day shipping. They informed me that since I'm in Hawaii then it would be $45.46! When I placed the order it only charged and accepted the $12.50 rate all the way through. I'm starting to feel a little "baited and switched", but the total cost with shipping is still $6 less than retail with no tax so I agreed to the higher price.


They did say on their site they would recalculate shipping charges for Hawaii, etc, and get back to you if it changes. Mine changed to $40.xx.

$12.50 would have been a great deal for HI. I went with the new charge too.

-David


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

This is the email I got from SS.

Thank you for your recent purchase with SolidSignal.com.

Please be advised we unable to accommodate your 2 day shipping request at this time. The product is not scheduled to ship until Monday 8/26. We apologize for the delay and any inconvenience. We do appreciate your business. Would you like to retain the 2 day shipping, or should we change it to standard ground? Please advise.

I advised them to ship it ground and I don't have a lot of confidence it will ship on Monday.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Icarus said:


> uhm .. yeah ... look to the left.
> 
> <------


When I look to the left all I see is my office printer because I've been doing this forum via my iphone and the Forumrunner app. I can't see any of you're info. 

Which island?

Also David!


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> When I look to the left all I see is my office printer because I've been doing this forum via my iphone and the Forumrunner app. I can't see any of you're info.
> 
> Which island?
> 
> Also David!


Makawao, Maui.

Called Oceanic TW, they are mailing me the m-card. I have an S3 with 2 single stream cards, will return them. At least it's self-install now, it wasn't when I did it last time.

-David


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I just looked at Solid Signal and the shipped price for the Plus to me (in CT) was $388.94 and Weaknees was $375, still the best deal I can see.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> When I look to the left all I see is my office printer because I've been doing this forum via my iphone and the Forumrunner app. I can't see any of you're info.
> 
> Which island?
> 
> Also David!


Did yours ship yet? I replied to the email, but later in the day than you did. I don't see any change in order status. It says "In process".

I just saw your other post where they told you it won't ship until Monday. Sigh.

-David


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

No mine hasn't shipped, hopefully Monday. Makawao huh? I just had dinner with a coworker over here who lives there. He paraglides there and I saw your handle on here, Icarus. It made me think of flying. His name is Rich D. If you happen to know him?


----------



## spinhar1 (Jul 3, 2012)

........ double box their shipments?


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> No mine hasn't shipped, hopefully Monday. Makawao huh? I just had dinner with a coworker over here who lives there. He paraglides there and I saw your handle on here, Icarus. It made me think of flying. His name is Rich D. If you happen to know him?


No paragliding. My wings would melt. 

-David


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

I placed an order for a Pro on Friday, and got the "we'll ship it Monday" email a few hours later.

I called today and was told that they are expecting the Pros this coming Friday, or early next week.

I went ahead and cancelled my order.


----------



## Bryan Lyle (Feb 6, 2002)

I ordered a Plus on Friday and was told Monday as well. I guess I'll call them and get the scoop on those...


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

aristoBrat said:


> I placed an order for a Pro on Friday, and got the "we'll ship it Monday" email a few hours later.
> 
> I called today and was told that they are expecting the Pros this coming Friday, or early next week.
> 
> I went ahead and cancelled my order.


I was just told the same thing. Does Weakness actually have them ready to ship?


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

Goober96 said:


> I was just told the same thing. Does Weakness actually have them ready to ship?


Weaknees told me they're expecting to ship Plus orders tomorrow. I don't have info on the Pro.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

DaveDFW said:


> Weaknees told me they're expecting to ship Plus orders tomorrow. I don't have info on the Pro.


Their website says Pro "expected to ship" tomorrow too so I cancelled with Solid Signal as well.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

I guess they didn't actually have them in stock. I switched to amazon/weaknees, no discount that way, but expedited shipping to Hawaii was around $16 versus $113 on weaknees web site.

-David


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Hmmmm, maybe I'll try that too.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

I called SS and they still don't have the pro in stock. I canceled the order and just ordered one from Tivo.


----------



## PaulNEPats (Aug 11, 2007)

Weakness website says 8/28 now... it did say 8/27 earlier correct?


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

lessd said:


> I just looked at Solid Signal and the shipped price for the Plus to me (in CT) was $388.94 and Weaknees was $375, still the best deal I can see.


Only that weaknees doesn't actually have any plus models.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

Goober96 said:


> I was just told the same thing. Does Weakness actually have them ready to ship?


I just got an email from a person there saying next couple days. what pisses me off is that if you go to the detailed product page for a particular model it says in stock http://www.weaknees.com/cart/TiVo-Roamio-for-Cable-FiOS-or-Antenna-TiVo-Roamio1.html


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

PaulNEPats said:


> Weakness website says 8/28 now... it did say 8/27 earlier correct?


Yup it sure did


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

vurbano said:


> I just got an email from a person there saying next couple days. what pisses me off is that if you go to the detailed product page for a particular model it says in stock http://www.weaknees.com/cart/TiVo-Roamio-for-Cable-FiOS-or-Antenna-TiVo-Roamio1.html


They probably aren't updating the page.

Try this one....http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-roamio-series5.php


----------



## jscozz (Sep 28, 2002)

Where does Weaknees ship from?

SS is saying that it is a manufacturer delay... I am wondering if the Weaknees date will change a few more times for Pro also...


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

I placed an order for a Roamio Plus, with SS, at about 2pm eastern today. I called in the order and the operator said that they were in stock, but I missed the cut off to have it shipped out today. I paid an addition $2.99 to get 2 day shipping with fed ex. She said that I will have it on Thursday. We will see...


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

vurbano said:


> Only that weaknees doesn't actually have any plus models.


I have a UPS tracking number that gives me the 28th for delivery, for the Plus from Weaknees.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

lessd said:


> I have a UPS tracking number that gives me the 28th for delivery, for the Plus from Weaknees.


Do you remember when you ordered? I ordered from WK on Thursday but have not received tracking info yet.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

DaveDFW said:


> Do you remember when you ordered? I ordered from WK on Thursday but have not received tracking info yet.


Did you order a pro or a plus? The landing page when you search for "roamio" on their site shows pro: "available for order" and plus and basic as "in stock".

I'm sure when I ordered my pro on Thursday it said "in stock" for the pro.

-David


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

DaveDFW said:


> Do you remember when you ordered? I ordered from WK on Thursday but have not received tracking info yet.


My order was placed on 8/20/2013 I took the free shipping, by 8/20 that night I got the WK tracking number.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Hmmm very weird, now SS website shows the Roamios as "Discontinued"!


----------



## jscozz (Sep 28, 2002)

YEAH!!!! Roamio 2 must be coming out!!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

SS might have discontinued it since they were having issues getting them, and people were canceling orders.


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

Bwatford141 said:


> I placed an order for a Roamio Plus, with SS, at about 2pm eastern today. I called in the order and the operator said that they were in stock, but I missed the cut off to have it shipped out today. I paid an addition $2.99 to get 2 day shipping with fed ex. She said that I will have it on Thursday. We will see...


I received an email today stating that they in fact never had the Plus in stock that I ordered and that it will not be in stock until the middle of next week. Ugh! I'm going to hold off on canceling the order, unless I can get one locally at BB. My BB stores all say that they're at the warehouse and that they should have them on Thursday.


----------



## PaulNEPats (Aug 11, 2007)

Emailed weaknees about my order originally scheduled to ship out today. They hope to have an update later today on when to expect them. I'm about to say to hell with it and pick one up at best buy.


----------



## fungflex (Aug 28, 2010)

Spoke with a lady there after I got an email saying they could no longer guarantee the 2 day shipping I paid for. She said they've heard rumors it could show up any day not but they can't promise since it isn't in their warehouse. Essentially the order they were expecting from Tivo never showed up.

She said she would guess it will ship out Friday / Monday at the latest.

At this point I tried ordering from Amazon and then they said 2-3 weeks, so I switched to SS. Since Weaknees now says 8/30 for theirs as well.

I will keep the order and see what happens. Of course my big Tivo mini order shows up tomorrow, which is fun since I am replacing two tivo premieres that are not compatible with the mini.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

fungflex said:


> Spoke with a lady there after I got an email saying they could no longer guarantee the 2 day shipping I paid for. She said they've heard rumors it could show up any day not but they can't promise since it isn't in their warehouse. Essentially the order they were expecting from Tivo never showed up.
> 
> She said she would guess it will ship out Friday / Monday at the latest.
> 
> ...


Weaknees told me the same: that their expected shipment never arrived from TiVo. They did say, however, that the new 8/30 date only applies to new orders so if your order was in earlier, it'll ship earlier (provided they get them earlier).


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

PaulNEPats said:


> Emailed weaknees about my order originally scheduled to ship out today. They hope to have an update later today on when to expect them. I'm about to say to hell with it and pick one up at best buy.


Their update delays another 2 days to the 30th from what I see.


----------



## PaulNEPats (Aug 11, 2007)

vurbano said:


> Their update delays another 2 days to the 30th from what I see.


Yeah. I'm too impatient so I went to best buy and bought a plus. I'll just upgrade the drive myself down the road


----------



## fungflex (Aug 28, 2010)

Got an email from SS today:



> We have been told by Tivo that we should expect the units to arrive sometime this week. I will keep you posted.


So should be sooner rather than later.


----------



## jscozz (Sep 28, 2002)

Anyone get any info from SS? They are closed all weekend for the holiday and I see no status change on my order, so I am guessing the Tivos did not come in by Fri as they had hoped? Did ANY vendor get their shipment this week, or are they all still waiting?


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

jscozz said:


> Anyone get any info from SS? They are closed all weekend for the holiday and I see no status change on my order, so I am guessing the Tivos did not come in by Fri as they had hoped? Did ANY vendor get their shipment this week, or are they all still waiting?


Weaknees got a shipment in yesterday. I ordered this past Sunday and it shipped yesterday. Scheduled delivery from California is next Friday 9/6. I'm in Ohio.


----------



## jscozz (Sep 28, 2002)

Thanks for the info. Either SS got their shipment too and decided to wait until Mon to ship, or they are further down on the shipping priority list from Tivo.


----------



## fungflex (Aug 28, 2010)

Sent an email to SS on Friday and they said the got them in the AM and were trying to ship them out Friday. But it then appears they closed early and all weekend for the holiday so they won't ship till Tuesday at the earliest. 

Which of course is why I drove 25 minutes to a best buy today and will cancel my order. Setting up my Roamio Plus(Pro) today.

Plus(Pro) because its a Plus with a 3tb drive I installed myself.


----------



## jmr50 (Dec 27, 2003)

I received email from SS that they would have an update for me on Tuesday.


----------



## jscozz (Sep 28, 2002)

I hope they don't just have an update but a tracking number! Seems like other vendors worked overtime to ship last week... and Best Buy has them everywhere. The cost saving value of ordering through SS is quickly becoming a liability.


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

I ordered one from SS, and bought one from Best Buy. I was going to be shady and return the one that gets shipped from SS to Best buy to save myself about $38. I now think I'm just going to cancel my order with SS. Best Buy did a good job getting them on the shelves and shouldn't get shafted. I guess my conscience got the best of me.


----------



## jscozz (Sep 28, 2002)

SS said it may ship today... no guarantees. I wonder how many orders they got... or if they only have one person handling shipping...


----------



## jscozz (Sep 28, 2002)

Guess mine did not get out today either... has anyone had their SS order ship?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

jscozz said:


> Guess mine did not get out today either... has anyone had their SS order ship?


Same old "In Process" status for me!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Time for a trip to Best Buy!


----------



## jscozz (Sep 28, 2002)

I am a first time customer of SS. I will be buying another 2 units at some point to replace my other HDs. The fact that they have had the units for 6 days now and still can't tell me when mine will ship is very frustrating. Not really building customer satisfaction. And definitely becoming not worth the few dollars saved. What I really want to know is if anyone else sees their shipped... I want to be sure they really have them.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

jscozz said:


> I am a first time customer of SS. I will be buying another 2 units at some point to replace my other HDs. The fact that they have had the units for 6 days now and still can't tell me when mine will ship is very frustrating. Not really building customer satisfaction. And definitely becoming not worth the few dollars saved. What I really want to know is if anyone else sees their shipped... I want to be sure they really have them.


What makes you think they actually have units?


----------



## jscozz (Sep 28, 2002)

A poster above said he was told they got them Friday. I was told yesterday that they had them and were working to ship them as quickly as possible. I called again today and now I am told they are shipping from another warehouse and they are not sure why they did not go out yesterday. They could not even confirm if they had them at all! I am waiting for a call back once they get more info from the "warehouse."

This is completely ridiculous!! Add to that the fact that they charged me 11 days ago!


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

If they charged you before the item shipped, that is truly ridiculous. Note to self: do not order from these clowns.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

Glad I cancelled my order from them. Mine arrives from Weaknees tomorrow.


----------



## jscozz (Sep 28, 2002)

I just got off the phone with SS. I have been getting a line of crap all along. They NEVER got any Tivos last Friday. That was a lie. They actually contracted with another company to ship them. So their "other warehouse" is really another company. Their latest status for me was "the warehouse promises to hopefully ship today". Really???? promise. Hopefully!! I said I promise to cancel my order and let others know about it so they get the truth instead of broken promises. If you had or cancelled an order with SS make sure you get your money back. They charged me on day 1. I will never deal with these guys again.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

When I cancelled my order I had the money back within 30 minutes so you all should have no problems with refunds.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

Goober96 said:


> Glad I cancelled my order from them. Mine arrives from Weaknees tomorrow.


I canceled also when they tried to tell me that it never said "in stock" on their website.

weaknees/amazon order arrived on the islands yesterday. I gave up the discounts and their cheap shipping for no discount and $16.xx priority mail expedited shipping to Hawaii via amazon/weaknees.

Weaknees said last weeks problem was due to a shortage of expected units from Tivo. SS is clearly having the same problem but not managing it very well.

SS charged my card right away, and it took a few days for the refund to show up, but it did show up.

-David


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Icarus said:


> I canceled also when they tried to tell me that it never said "in stock" on their website.
> 
> weaknees/amazon order arrived on the islands yesterday. I gave up the discounts and their cheap shipping for no discount and $16.xx priority mail expedited shipping to Hawaii via amazon/weaknees.
> 
> ...


Just canceled as well.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Icarus said:


> I canceled also when they tried to tell me that it never said "in stock" on their website.
> 
> weaknees/amazon order arrived on the islands yesterday. I gave up the discounts and their cheap shipping for no discount and $16.xx priority mail expedited shipping to Hawaii via amazon/weaknees.
> 
> ...


I cancelled my SS pro order before the holiday weekend. I finally was able to get over to Oahu today and get my pro at best buy. Can't wait to get back tonight and play!


----------



## jmr50 (Dec 27, 2003)

I was told to expect tracking information tomorrow morning. If anybody is still waiting on them, I'll post when I have a tracking number.


----------



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

I also cancelled mine from them and went to BestBuy - but I took a copy of my Order email with me to BBY, and one of the supervisors / managers was kind enough to Price Match - even though they are not on the "approved" price match list.

I still paid IL taxes (about $40) on my Roamio Pro, but also got a few RewardZone dollars. 

For anyone with big Amex Membership Rewards point balances, they are running a promo right now where you can get a 30% bonus on point purchases when done via ShopAmex - so I was able to "buy" it with points via Amex, have the order go via BestBuy.com for in-store pickup, and then had them make the changes at the pickup counter.

Worked out pretty well. I would have kept my original Amazon.com order, but they went out of stock on me when I placed the original order, and wanted the new box sooner rather than later. 

It's very zippy, and I'm quite glad I made the purchase.
:up::up::up:

Now... Anyone want to buy my Lifetime Premiere Elite (XL4) or a 2TB Premiere 4 with "Evaluation" status and a transfer letter from TiVo?


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

Just a point about Solid Signal. I ordered a Roamio Pro from them because of the price and also because their website said it was in stock. After nearly a week of going back and forth with them and finding out they never really had the Tivo Roamio in stock I cancelled the order.

Fast forward to today when I went to pay my credit card bill, I found out that they had charged my credit card when I ordered the Roamio and not when they shipped it. As far as I know they can only charge me when they ship the item. They gave me a credit about a week later when I canceled the order.

I'll steer clear of these people in the future.


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

Maybe one of the mods should close this thread and change the first post to indicate buying from SS is decidedly not a good idea.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

They're actually a very reputable company that has been mainly dealing with satellite customers like DirecTV and Dish. They get a ton of high praise from those customers on other forums and I've personally dealt with them on a few other occasions. I believe this is the exception with them, not the rule. I don't think they usually sell many tivos and this took them off guard with the number of orders, etc when the Roamio was released.


----------



## jmr50 (Dec 27, 2003)

My order shipped today. It's inbound via Fedex Ground which predicts delivery on Tuesday. Slow and late, but they did ship.


----------



## holycrap (Jan 1, 2009)

I just got notice that they shipped my order yesterday. It is coming from Oklahoma City, OK.


----------



## jmr50 (Dec 27, 2003)

holycrap said:


> I just got notice that they shipped my order yesterday. It is coming from Oklahoma City, OK.


ditto


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Kind of sh*tty that they claimed it was in stock and then took almost 2 weeks to ship, but at least it's on it's way now.


----------



## jscozz (Sep 28, 2002)

3 business days passed since I cancelled it and no sign of a refund yet at my CC. I will have to call once again tomorrow... they swore to me that it would be processed that same day I cancelled.


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

jscozz said:


> 3 business days passed since I cancelled it and no sign of a refund yet at my CC. I will have to call once again tomorrow... they swore to me that it would be processed that same day I cancelled.


That sucks. I ordered mine on 8/26. They never actually processed the payment, only authorized the charge on my card.


----------



## jmr50 (Dec 27, 2003)

Mine arrived today and is running nicely after some Verizon fun.


----------

